# Too Damn Funny!



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2017)

When a Kind Old Man Offered to Shoot a Couple’s Photo on the Beach…


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2017)

*"Nailed it!"*


----------



## annamaria (Mar 21, 2017)

Good one !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

